# American Wine Society Competition



## Wine-O (Nov 9, 2009)

Did anyone enter this competition? I just saw the results and I'm quite pleased with myself I entered 6 wines and recieved 5 medals. I got 4 Bronze medals for my 2008 Riesling, 2008 Chenin Blanc, 2008 Peach Ice Wine, and 2007 Cabernet Franc. Then I got a Gold for my 2008 Tannat Merlot as well as Best Kit Wine for that one. Very cool!! Even better than that my wife entered for the first time with her first wine she ever made and got a Gold Medal for her 2009 Chardonnay! Way to go Tara! Oh we're so hooked now.


----------



## smurfe (Nov 9, 2009)

Like a putz, I missed the deadline again to ship my wines. I guess I will leave them in the rack till next year. I have a 2005 Amarone and 2005 Tuscan blend I wanted to enter. Congrats on your medals. That is one competition that I totally respect. Top notch judging there. I just hope they continue to provide good feed back. That is a trend that I see where lousy to no feedback is given at a lot of comps. You need to know why you didn't get a gold.


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 9, 2009)

Good for you Bro", as i just said in another thread, a little patience goes a long ways. Congradulations, 
Keep on keepin on man

Troy


----------



## gonzo46307 (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!

I'm thinking about entering a couple in the Indianapolis competition next year.

We'll see what I've got left...

Peace,
Bob


----------



## JohnT (Mar 19, 2010)

Wine-O, 

What chapter of the american wine society do you belong to? 

I am thinking of joining but do not know what the benefits are. 

johnT.


----------



## Wine-O (Mar 22, 2010)

John,
I joined up when I sent in my entries for the competition. There was a place on the entry form to sign up so my entry fees would be cheaper. I don't remember them giving me a chapter to pick from. As far as what I got from them was nothing except cheaper entry fees! I thought there would be a newsletter or something once in awhile but I never recieved anything.
Dave


----------



## JohnT (Mar 22, 2010)

So, 

Outside of being able to enter into a wine competition, you find no benefit to joining? 

johnT.


----------



## Wine-O (Mar 30, 2010)

John,
Yeah as far as what I got out of it it probably wasn't worth it. I don't remember how much I saved on my entries by joining.
Dave


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 30, 2010)

Really Awsome!!! something to be very proud of!


----------



## Wine-O (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a Jeep Man myself!! Thats all I have ever drove since 1987!! I presently have a 4 door Wrangler Sahara so I can fit my granddaughters car seat in it!!
Dave


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2010)

Wine-O said:


> John,
> Yeah as far as what I got out of it it probably wasn't worth it. I don't remember how much I saved on my entries by joining.
> Dave



It took me three months and a bunch of emails to get anything from them. When I asked for a refund and let them know how I really felt they sent me a few things and a magazine. There are no chapters withing a hundred Miles of me. According to other folks on this forum if you have an active chapter in your area it is well worth it. Also they told me there competition was going to be in Pittsburgh again this year but according to their magazine its going to be in Cincinnati I think it was. If it was in Pittsburgh this fall I would have loved to of gone.


----------

